# Last Crow War Chief - SGT Joe Medicine Crow has passed



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe Medicine Crow dies in Billings on Sunday morning

Farewell Chief Medicine Crow, Warrior, Soldier, Scholar and Leader.  You will be missed.  May the far valley shelter you and may the spirits of your ancestors welcome you.

Chief Medicine Crow went to the valley on the other side of the mountains on Sunday 03 April 2016 at the age of 102.

Aho!

If you've never heard of Chief Joe Medicine Crow, do some research, you will be impressed by his accomplishments.  There is another thread here about him somewhere.

Here's the wikipedia page:  Joe Medicine Crow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Grunt (Apr 4, 2016)

There is no doubt he led a very accomplished and long life.

Rest In Peace, Chief!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rest In the Creator's Peace, you have done much for your people.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 4, 2016)

RIP, Chief.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 4, 2016)

"There is no death, only a change of worlds"  Farewell Chief


----------



## Brill (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2016)

lindy said:


>



I got to meet him at a Crow Sundance about 8 years ago, it was a humbling experience.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rest in peace Chief


----------



## Dame (Apr 4, 2016)

Riding that horse and singing all the way into Valhalla. Fare thee well, Chief.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 4, 2016)

RIP Chief.

Thank you for your service. We can only hope to be you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Rest in peace Chief Joe Medicine Crow.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 15, 2016)

Rest easy Chief. 

~S~


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 15, 2016)

Rest in peace,  Chief.


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2016)

RIP Chief.


----------

